# ''Contact form''



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Could you please send me in the right direction of the Contact form that is somewhere on the home page as I cant see it   

Thank you


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Here you go - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_contact&view=contact&id=1&Itemid=159

Chux xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you xx


----------

